

Why You Should have a Messy Desk - robjama
https://medium.com/busy-building-things/c6e7b9b5bc1f

======
pallandt
I think the messy desks in the article are exhibits of said persons ability to
focus, despite the metaphorical chaos around them.

The desks might simply be a consequence of the huge volume of work these
persons got done through the day and are a symbol of resilience at most, but
not the cause of their success.

I have to confess I would love it if it were the other way around: only having
to mess up my desk, and voila, extreme focus and productivity engaged! :)

Interesting analysis attempt though, I'll upvote this despite the wrong
conclusion(s), I find myself reading almost anything from medium just because
of the pleasant typography.

------
larsen
You are confusing cause and consequence (nice pictures, tho')

------
simbolit
having a messy desk itself is nothing useful. while it _may_ be true that
greatness breeds a messy desk, it seems extremely doubtful that a messy desk
breeds greatness.

